# De la que nos hemos librado los Españoles: Instagram de unas de las bailarinas de Rigoberta ( La de las tetas)



## FuturoEuropeo (30 Ene 2022)

Disfruten de la grima









mabel olea (@mabelolea_) • Instagram photos and videos


8,697 Followers, 1,202 Following, 292 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from mabel olea (@mabelolea_)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ene 2022)

Pero qué cojones...!!!!!??????


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Ene 2022)

La doña con nombre de vieja y su grupo son el Chiquilicuatre y las bailarinas en versión mujeres feministas


----------



## DEREC (30 Ene 2022)

Que cosamás FEA. Madre de deu.


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Impactrueno (30 Ene 2022)

¿Se puede saber de que MIERDA estais hablando?. Me ha picado la curiosidad.


----------



## Nachocop (30 Ene 2022)

Pero que cojones es este enjendro.


----------



## Evangelion (30 Ene 2022)

Joder que alguien le lleva a una consulta de anorexia.


----------



## Archibald (30 Ene 2022)

Que asco. Es lo que promociona el régimen socialcomunista: la fealdad y la suciedad.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Son enfermos mentales


----------



## joeljoan (30 Ene 2022)

esta para dejarle un rato los niños, que te los cuide......


----------



## cuartango (30 Ene 2022)

Es un tio seguro.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;


----------



## SrPurpuron (30 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.



Que cojones acabo de ver?


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2022)

Que alguien por caridad cristiana le acerque un cocido madrileño para que se lo coma de camino al psiquiatra.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (30 Ene 2022)

No melafo o no melofo, que no lo acabo de tener claro  Pero que no es no


----------



## Iron John (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## pamplinero (30 Ene 2022)

No lo entendeis (entendemos) porque somos retrogrados paletos.
Esta persona, vive en el futuro, nos lleva siglos de evolucion.

Y lo triste es que es cierto, la sociedad se esta yendo a la mierda año tras año.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Luciferismo


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (30 Ene 2022)

El pelo de la ceja
desvela el de la almeja los cojones


----------



## arrestado en casa (30 Ene 2022)

la talla 38 no le aprieta el chocho

PD- No veo nada que me moleste, la verdad...


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (30 Ene 2022)

Iron John dijo:


>



Me ha venido a la mente eso mismo! 
Aunque yo conocía la versión con esta musiquilla. Muy tétrico.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Ene 2022)

Muy adecuado lo de Japan en su instagram.

quien coño es rigoberta la de las tetas?


----------



## elbaranda (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499



Racista de mierda


----------



## Millar (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Que asco. Es lo que promociona el régimen socialcomunista: la fealdad y la suciedad.



Joder, es que ojalá solo fuese fealdad y suciedad, ahí un trastorno mental de proporciones ciclópeas.


----------



## Skylar (30 Ene 2022)

Lleva más de cien años con estas historias (dadaísmo, etc). La plutocracia parece que lo ha conseguido: las occidentales odian su cuerpo y su alma...

Lo siguiente la extensión.

La buena noticia es que "parece que"...


----------



## Chino Negro (30 Ene 2022)

He visto que esta cosa ha estado en Japón y yo no, cuando hago Kendō además que compito en el campeonato de España, cada día estoy más cabreado.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Ene 2022)

Das lo que prometes.


----------



## joeljoan (30 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.



que asco...joder!!!!! no había caídopero me da que es un tío


----------



## Santolin (30 Ene 2022)

Matadla antes de que ponga huevos


----------



## Hagakurenomi (30 Ene 2022)

Mirad las piernas, eso es un tío, desprovisto de toda alma. Es el hombre hueco, corrompido, deseando su propio fin. Deberíamos crear un hilo recopilatorio de los últimos días de estos despojos cárnicos. Un repositorio esperanzador que resalte lo importante aquí: sin ganas de vivir, y ser puro, estás muerto en vida y te das a lo más bajo y servil que existe en el mundo de las libertades y la degeneración gratis. Recordad, si es gratis el producto eres tú. En este caso un producto propagandístico que usa la vida de personas que una vez fueron puras, inocentes, sin una mácula de perversión. Esto antes fue humano. Ahora es un subproducto al servicio de la oscuridad.


----------



## elpelos (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499



Joder si parece un discurso de nuestro presi el guaperas.


----------



## Blackest (30 Ene 2022)

La meritocracia, una tia haciendo la trastornada a pico de ir a un festival internacional, pero oye que segun los liberales esta está ahí porque lo vale



Chino Negro dijo:


> He visto que esta cosa ha estado en Japón y yo no, cuando hago Kendō además que compito en el campeonato de España, cada día estoy más cabreado.



Ostias en San Javier se puede hacer Kendo?

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ene 2022)

Es como si Raul DG hubiera perdido 30kg y se hubiera quitado las gafas:


----------



## Goyim desobediente (30 Ene 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> esta para dejarle un rato los niños, que te los cuide......



Ni al canario vaya


----------



## Plandemista (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tenderheart (30 Ene 2022)

Vaya esperpento. Lo peor es que hay quien lo llama arte o expresar arte. Desde luego su perfil no es apto para la contemplación.


----------



## AMP (30 Ene 2022)

¿Alguien conoce la dirección de correo de Putin?

Es para mandarle las coordenadas de Moncloa. Y las de Ferraz, qué cojones.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Y las Oranguteiras son indepes


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ene 2022)

si el arte es suscitar y provocar emociones desde luego que las provoca: ganas de matar, de matarse, de salir corriendo, de dar un puñetazo al monitor, de convertirse al Islam radical...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.



What the hell


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> What the hell



Al psiquiátrico


----------



## fayser (30 Ene 2022)

¿Qué mirará dentro del pantalón?


----------



## dac1 (30 Ene 2022)

Eutanasia...


----------



## su IGWT (30 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.



El gotele EL GOTELE!!


----------



## Eric Finch (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499



Te van las subnormalidades, ¿eh? Vamos ya conociéndote, vieja del visillo.


----------



## wysiwyg (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499



Mujer migrante mulata gana concurso en España con los votos de un jurado mayoritariamente femenino.

La izquierda con el culo ardiendo. Bienvenidos al 2022.


----------



## machinaexdeus (30 Ene 2022)

En esta foto parece que tiene más tetas.


----------



## Estais_avisados (30 Ene 2022)

Ni en un psiquiatrico ves de esos esperpentos, madre de dios van de algo hasta las cejas? o sufren retraso cognitivo grave ? me duelen los ojos.


----------



## silenus (30 Ene 2022)

Este país ya rebasa en chaladura hasta el Freaks de Tod Browning... Próxima parada: Cabeza Borradora, de David Lynch.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Se puede ser fea / con cara de tío y no pasa nada, no es un concurso de belleza. Pero encima acrecentarlo tú con esas cejas, pelos en las piernas y en las axilas...puag. 
Una de las bailarinas enseñó en la gala sus axilas peludas (las otras no llevaban manga corta) , y apuesto que si se vieran de cerca las piernas irían sin depilar.


----------



## jorobachov (30 Ene 2022)

@xicomalo selofo


----------



## OSPF (30 Ene 2022)

Vaya puto sida , me ha dado cáncer de corneas cabrón


----------



## Acamaleon (30 Ene 2022)

Tanta munición disparando a una Diana y tanto bicho suelto


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

Este ha sido uno de los problemas de esta canción en Benidorm. La performance ha sido grotesca, ridícula y de vergüenza ajena, en especial esta especie de golum con peluca que parecía que estaba guiando a Frodo hacia Minas Morgul.


----------



## ApartapeloS (30 Ene 2022)

Que ascazo!! Queremos tías buenas, de derechas, que se laven y no te pegue ningún sarnazo, dan grima cojones!!!


----------



## River in the street (30 Ene 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


>



El puto echeminga jajjajajajjajaj


----------



## Diquesi (30 Ene 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> @xicomalo selofo



Si es su hermana. Pero seguramente la respuesta a tu pregunta es SÍ


----------



## Diquesi (30 Ene 2022)

Que puto asco. Es el daño hecho por feminismo versión gráfica.

no hace mucho a esas zorras locas se señalaba con el dedo y la gente pasaba de ellos como de mierda.


----------



## River in the street (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925679
> 
> 
> Y las Oranguteiras son indepes



Informen al caudillo narco que parece ser que todavía no se ha enterado


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Llorando y pidiendo perdón a la Progre Inquisición


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Ene 2022)

parece poseída


----------



## Señormerigueder (30 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.



Peores engendros son los 6800 follogüers.


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

Por dios, QUÉ ASCOOO TODO, imágenes, muecas, careto, todo es asqueroso, da repulsión. De dónde salen estas tipas, qué tipo de mujeres quieren ser??


----------



## Viviendo Digno (30 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que representa perfectamente en lo que se está convirtiendo este país.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499



Que pasa, mierdecilla, le tienes miedo a las mujeres empoderadas y sexualmente liberadas?


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

Plandemista dijo:


>



Lo he visto en Instagram. VOMITIVO y me quedo muy corta


----------



## ApartapeloS (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Llorando y pidiendo perdón a la Progre Inquisición



Las personas respetables son baneadas de Twitter, no se borran


----------



## FOYETE (30 Ene 2022)

Ven ángel de la muerte, ha llegado la hora de la purificación.


----------



## Afista_147 (30 Ene 2022)

Se me viene a la mente obedeced a la morsa


----------



## HurreKin (30 Ene 2022)

Plandemista dijo:


>



hoy no duermo


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ene 2022)

Ésto es lo que pasa cuando se normaliza y se hace cotidiana la enfermedad mental.

Luego esta gente "hacen cosas", o se "hacen cosas" a sí mismos con resultado de muerte, y nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## Sesino6 (30 Ene 2022)

Pvta anoréxica de los cojones.
Da ganas de vomitar.


----------



## PORRON (30 Ene 2022)

Es indepe gallega.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Ene 2022)

Me parece bien que sean inclusivos con la diversidad funcional.


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo que habéis conseguido aplaudiendo a monstruos y votando mierdas como el echeminga
Si ese engendro es capaz de decir gilipolleces nonstop y tener paguita premium que impide a este otro engendro bailar y ser reconocida como una “artista”???
Eh eh??


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Primer top5 de eurofans

Chanel Número 1


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (30 Ene 2022)

Pero si esa cosa tiene más rabo que el diablo...


----------



## W.Smith (30 Ene 2022)

Cree que hace arte. Puta desequilibrada.


----------



## NIKK (30 Ene 2022)

Que asco XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD..................


----------



## Switch_46 (30 Ene 2022)

Puag, vomitiva, asquerosa. Menudo feto la HDP...


----------



## Silvia Charo (30 Ene 2022)

Venga, perturbados, sí o no?


----------



## Kabraloka (30 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.



ostia
nunca había visto cosa igual
y mira que he visto porno


----------



## daesrd (30 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.



Ejemplo gráfico de un lo que es un "*elle"*

Es decir, algo que no es ni él ni ella.


----------



## Stopper (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## otropepito (31 Ene 2022)

La chica esa no quiere agradarte.
Las cosas no existen para agradarte, bobo.
Hace parodias de la cultura de la vanidad de Instagram, ¡en Instagram!
En un video, hace el contraste entre la idiota que se muestra en IG estúpidamente sensual poniendo caritas con el pajillero que pone cara de salido. Es un ecosistema equilibrado. 

Pero los retras retratados piden que si se pega en el hilo algo de IG sea una jamona. Justo lo que la chica critica.

Abro paraguas. De uno en uno.


----------



## jolu (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499



El tema es no hablar de la gente de El corte Inglés que se va a la calle porque Yolanda Diaz se opone tajantemente a derogar la reforma laboral.


----------



## Expat (31 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Por dios, QUÉ ASCOOO TODO, imágenes, muecas, careto, todo es asqueroso, da repulsión. De dónde salen estas tipas, qué tipo de mujeres quieren ser??



Pues viene de Cataluña, para variar. La zona más progre del país. Una mierda de comunidad socialcomunista, feminazi y encima indepe.


----------



## noseyo (31 Ene 2022)

Pero también estaba la chusa de la que se avecina


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Ene 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Disfruten de la grima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la primera mujer a la que Instagram le permite sacarse una foto de sus tetas


----------



## Javiser (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.




En la URSS estaría en Siberia picando hielo pero aquí estará subvencionada porque hará arte izquierdista.

De nada y saludos.


----------



## Mink (31 Ene 2022)

Es un tio, no sé si tiene pene pero nació con uno.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2022)

Demencial. Con razón le gusta a @xicomalo


----------



## Kolobok (31 Ene 2022)

Es la nieta de @xicomalo ?


----------



## xicomalo (31 Ene 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Demencial. Con razón le gusta a @xicomalo



Si tu que apoyas a los pinochetista de Chile o la corrupta fujimori del 60% e los votos jajajaja anda ya ...


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Ene 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Es un tio, no sé si tiene pene pero nació con uno.



No lo es.. mira la cintura.

Es una mujer que si no se hubiera metido en la secta destructiva y la testosterona le hubiera desbordado sería bastante femenina


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si tu que apoyas a los pinochetista de Chile o la corrupta fujimori del 60% e los votos jajajaja anda ya ...




Hombre!, odias los tercios, odias las mulatonas buenorras como Chanel... ¿qué quieres que te diga? quizás el problema lo tienes tú.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499



y aun asi es tristemente mejor que las enfermas de la Rigoberta.


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Ene 2022)

Tiene un índice de grasa que parece un negro de Kenia muy entrenado.

Algo le ha pasado que le ha generado un montón de testosterona, o estará tomando.

No es un tío

De no ser feminista sería hasta "guapa"

Un tío no puede tener esta cintura



Aunque las piernas que tiene parecen de tio (las de ahora)... Foto de hace 3 años, la cara que pone ya se notaba el inicio del cambio. Tenia hasta más pechos


----------



## perrosno (31 Ene 2022)

Esta no hace muchos años estaría en la consulta del Gaona y ahora mira......


Neosociedac, es el progreso hamijos.


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Ene 2022)

Vaya bajón en 2 años

Mucha fibra pero horrible

De hace casi 3 años.

No hay que meterse con ella. Va a provocar y tal y el personaje se lo ha comido, ahora la fealdad la consume

No estaba mal, no era fea


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Lo he visto en Instagram. VOMITIVO y me quedo muy corta



son tarados, enfermos mentales sin tratar, buen trabajo a todos por sacar la verdad


----------



## Mr. Frost (31 Ene 2022)

Millar dijo:


>



No entiendo cómo Instagram permite esto cuando ha cerrado cuentas por muchísimo menos.


----------



## Camaro SS (31 Ene 2022)

Primero habria que ver si es humana.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (31 Ene 2022)

Tanto cuerpo se me ha puesto dura hasta el rictus penal. Miss Auschwitz 2022.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (31 Ene 2022)

Bueno es un poco como el concepto ese de merde de artista o la escultura esa invisible que se vendió por una pasta. Es arte al fin y al cabo lo que pasa es que para hacer esto tienes que ser un pionero porque si no la idea deja de ser original pero realmente considero que por ejemplo merde dartiste o esta puta mierda al fin y al cabo busca ser transgresor y vaya si lo consigue si la chavala al final consigue fama por hacer esta mierda pues ha conseguido su objetivo .


----------



## D_M (31 Ene 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Disfruten de la grima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tras ver esta estampa que nos has invitado a echar un vistazo, me ha dejado claro ya que he tenido suficiente burbuja por hoy.


----------



## lostsoul242 (31 Ene 2022)

A mi en general viendo a esta y a las demas en el video de la actuacion me vienen a la cabeza estas otras .







Parecen justo eso , una secta de lunaticas .


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ene 2022)

No tiene curvas.Ni una.

It,s a trap


----------



## Burbunauta (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Ene 2022)

De qué especie dices que es eso?


----------



## The Sentry (31 Ene 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Disfruten de la grima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando el tratamiento psiquiátrico intenso no es una opción sino una necesidad.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## bsnas (31 Ene 2022)

Es un cruce entre obedece a la morsa y la niña Medeiros de REC.


----------



## .AzaleA. (31 Ene 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Disfruten de la grima
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Qué putísima GRIMA!!!!!!!!! Xd *

Os juro que ya no sé si es la vida la que imita el arte (MKultrianismo) o el arte imita la vida.

*Espero que haya un buen hilo oficial del EUROvisión de este año. Por lo que he visto hasta ahora es todo más absurdo e irrisorio que otros años.


Me voy a duchar ya que me de el aire.


----------



## McLovin (31 Ene 2022)

Dios que cosa más desagradable.
Pero como va de artista vanguardista modenna y transgresora dirá que provocar repulsión en quien la ve, es parte de su arte porque eg que es una provocadora, sabe usté?

Me bajo del mundo.


----------



## Gorkako (31 Ene 2022)

Andaba revisando un poco por encima las propuestas... aún me podría cuadrar la de las Tanxugueiras (al final es un grupo contrastado y tienen cositas interesantes), la performan de la tal Rigoberta al más estilo chiquilicuatre me sobra...

Fuera de que el festival de Eurovision me sobra al menos no dar ascopena más veces.


----------



## etsai (31 Ene 2022)

Pues yo le daba


----------



## brigante 88 (31 Ene 2022)

Son residuos de la sociedad.
Se merece este bicho que se la meta en caja de madera y se la cubra de hormigón, por todo el daño visual que esta ofreciendo.


----------



## Pantxin (31 Ene 2022)

ascazo!!!!


----------



## Pinchazo (31 Ene 2022)

Es un estilo de "arte" que parece imitar una posesión demoniaca.

Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

El sindicato CC OO de TVE pide "dejar sin efecto" el triunfo de Chanel e investigar las "notables irregularidades"


Sigue la polémica por la victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest. A las críticas de los espectadores, que han usado las redes sociales para denunciar "tongo" en la elección de la catalana para representar a España en Eurovisión, se han unido también los propios sindicatos de RTVE, que piden...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (31 Ene 2022)

Muy normal no se ve la cosa


----------



## Acid_303 (31 Ene 2022)

Igualito ita It que la hija de Verónica forque, carne de drogas y psiquiatrico


----------



## INE (31 Ene 2022)

Próximo premio Princesa de Asturias.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Ene 2022)

Eso es un travolo feo no?


----------



## baifo (31 Ene 2022)

La deberían echar por plagio


----------



## Kapitoh (31 Ene 2022)

Ese instagram lo metes en el hilo de San Ludopatron y no desentona nada


----------



## BogadeAriete (31 Ene 2022)

Joder es como mezclar a una downey con una judden salida de Auswitch.... pero que puto asco de engendros.
Es que es un no parar el NWO, quieren que todos seamos mamarrachos mujeras, todo lo que sea destruir la familia y los valores a todo trapo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (31 Ene 2022)

Esa muchacha es anoréxica o poco le falta


----------



## Guillotin (31 Ene 2022)

Acid_303 dijo:


> Igualito ita It que la hija de Verónica forque, carne de drogas y psiquiatrico



Su "estilo" recuerda a la hija de nuestra difunta Verónica, deben de pertenecer al mismo movimiento artístico vanguardista.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Ene 2022)

¿Pero eso es un tio o una tia? Taluec.


----------



## vinavil (31 Ene 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Pero que cojones es este enjendro.


----------



## Lovecraf (31 Ene 2022)

*Los sindicatos de RTVE piden "dejar sin efecto" la victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest*
Madrid

31/01/2022 09:35Actualizado a 31/01/2022 10:10
La victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest que la ha convertido en la candidata de España para Eurovisión 2022 sigue generando polémica. A las acusaciones de tongo, los mensajes de odio recibidos en Twitter contra la artista y la petición de Podemos en Galicia para que RTVE dé una explicación de las votaciones en el Congreso, ahora llega el turno de los sindicatos de la cadena pública. 

Y es que, según un comunicado que han hecho público, se pide "dejar sin efecto" la victoria de Chanel e investigar las "notables irregularidades" que según los sindicatos se habrían producido durante la final del Benidorm Fest que se llevó a cabo este sábado noche.






Chanel, momentos después de proclamarse ganadora del Benidorm Fest

EFELee también Héctor Farrés





"Las presuntas irregularidades son importantes, tan notables que se debería dejar sin efecto la elección de la canción que representará a España en el Festival de Eurovisión", apuntan desde CC.OO., donde piden que "las distintas direcciones implicadas deben aclarar, de manera urgente, cómo y quién seleccionó al jurado del Benidorm Fest". 

También exigen que "con la misma urgencia" RTVE haga públicas "las actas de las votaciones y las incidencias registradas, todas en su conjunto". "RTVE debe aclarar urgentemente las relaciones entre miembros del jurado y la cantante Chanel Terrero" e insisten en que "debe quedar claro si hay conflicto de intereses, debe quedar claro el sentido del voto de las personas que, en el jurado, tienen o han tenido relación con la cantante ganadora del festival".

Lee también Javier Silvestre





Eso sí, no olvidan desde este sindicato en "hacer un reconocimiento muy especial al conjunto de profesionales de RTVE que, con un excelente trabajo, han demostrado la capacidad de producción que tiene la Corporación. La profesionalidad y calidad del trabajo que se ha demostrado debe servir de punto de arranque para la RTVE que necesitamos".

Sin embargo, el comunicado insiste en que RTVE tiene que responder a "muchas" preguntas: "¿Cuáles fueron los criterios para seleccionar al jurado? ¿Existen o han existido relaciones profesionales entre miembros del jurado y la cantante ganadora? ¿Qué reflejan las actas de las votaciones? ¿Bajo qué argumentos el jurado procedió a votar a las/los participantes?".

Hay que recordar que RTVE admitía ayer mediante un comunicado ser "consciente" de la "controversia" sobre el proceso de elección del candidato a Eurovisión 2022 y se comprometía a "abrir un diálogo participativo para mejorar, de cara a próximas ediciones, todo el proceso del Benidorm Fest". La polémica sigue creciendo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Exterminador (31 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Que asco. Es lo que promociona el régimen socialcomunista: la fealdad y la suciedad.



Pues ya lleva el capitalismo 30 años de retraso...ohh wait


----------



## trolero (31 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Los sindicatos de RTVE piden "dejar sin efecto" la victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest*
> Madrid
> 
> 31/01/2022 09:35Actualizado a 31/01/2022 10:10
> ...



Lo que deben hacer es cerrar TVE.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

Muy sencillo todo. Esta tal Chanel lleva 10 años pateandose los escenarios de Gran Via en nosecuantos musicales donde las exigencias de casting son muy altas y tienes que tener unas capacidades o das la nota en el escenario y te echan a patadas: un musical es para ganar dinero, y quien estorba va fuera. Aparte ha actuado en series de TV y Cine. Yo he visto a una tia que baila de puta madre, una coreografia y puesta en escena aceptable y una cancion regaetonera de puta pena, pero con sentido COMERCIAL, que es de lo que se trata un festival, para reivindicar te vas a una manifa contra el G20.

Como el resto de contrincantes iban con verdaderas MIERDAS con cero sentido comercial, cosas personales que reciben apoyo no por su valor artistico sino por el envoltorio ideologico que usan para un tipo de "performance" que no pinta nada en un festival de musica pachanguera donde los jurados no van a ver la ideologia, sino lo que se sirve sobre el escenario. De hecho las tres gordinflonas gallegas y las taradas de la teta se han librado de un vapuleo inmisericorde por los jurados de Eurovision, que suelen ser sorprendentemente justos siempre (cada vez que hemos enviado una mierda la han hundido y cuando hemos enviado algo potable le han votado en consecuencia).

Por tanto esta Chanel no va a ganar por la patata de cancion que tiene la originalidad de una servilleta de bar, pero entre el 20 y el 10 creo que seguro y quiza entre los 10 primeros seria razonable.

Hace tiempo que no parimos artistas porque el mundo artistico español con el envenenamiento que supone el Ministerio de Cultura / RTVE y sus subvenciones ya no generamos en el pais artistas de talento (un tio de talento es inteligente y alguien inteligente no comulga con las rueds de molino culturales de la izquierda).

Si apareciera un grupo tan bueno tecnicamente como Mocedades lo fue en su epoca (fueron segundos, pero con la puntuacion mas alta de todas las particiopaciones españolas, se dieron de morros con Anne-Marie David, una luxemburguesa con un chorro de voz impresionante y un tema estilo Edith Piaf que tiene mas predicamento en Europa que el tema romantico coral de "Eres tu" con el que fue Mocedades, no obstante la soprano Amaya Uranga se la sacó y sobre todo despues de echarse a los lomos una interpretacion tecnica depurada, en la segunda parte de la canción se arriesga y se marca unas coloraturas al limite que hacen que hasta un puto finlandes se emocione.







Es de puto cajon que si los jurados de Benidorm son gente del show business la voten a la verdaderamente profesional en base a unos baremos, en los que la ideologia no deberia aparecer. A nivel artistico las gallegas son unas sosainas que dan verdadera pena y su sitio son festivales folk de pueblo y las de la teta dan GRIMA directamente y su sitio seria estos teatrillos tipo cuarta pared donde van las obras que no tienen salida comercial.


----------



## HurreKin (31 Ene 2022)

Muy bizarro


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

racista que rechaza a la cubana por ser mulata... llamando nacis a quienes apoyan que fue lo menos malo que podía llevarse a eurovisión

no te da vergüenza mostrarte abiertamente como un recalcitrante racista?



xicomalo dijo:


> La letra que aplauden los nazis del foro;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925499


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Muy sencillo todo. Esta tal Chanel lleva 10 años pateandose los escenarios de Gran Via en nosecuantos musicales donde las exigencias de casting son muy altas y tienes que tener unas capacidades o das la nota en el escenario y te echan a patadas: un musical es para ganar dinero, y quien estorba va fuera. Aparte ha actuado en series de TV y Cine. Yo he visto a una tia que baila de puta madre, una coreografia y puesta en escena aceptable y una cancion regaetonera de puta pena, pero con sentido COMERCIAL, que es de lo que se trata un festival, para reivindicar te vas a una manifa contra el G20.
> 
> Como el resto de contrincantes iban con verdaderas MIERDAS con cero sentido comercial, cosas personales que reciben apoyo no por su valor artistico sino por el envoltorio ideologico que usan para un tipo de "performance" que no pinta nada en un festival de musica pachanguera donde los jurados no van a ver la ideologia, sino lo que se sirve sobre el escenario. De hecho las tres gordinflonas gallegas y las taradas de la teta se han librado de un vapuleo inmisericorde por los jurados de Eurovision, que suelen ser sorprendentemente justos siempre (cada vez que hemos enviado una mierda la han hundido y cuando hemos enviado algo potable le han votado en consecuencia).
> 
> ...



tal cual, lo ve hasta un murciélago...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Antiparticula (31 Ene 2022)

Ultima hora.

La politización del caso Chanel llega al congreso de los diputados.

Galiza en Comun. Bloque Nacionalista gallego.

Fuente : Ferreras


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Ultima hora.
> 
> La politización del caso Chanel llega al congreso de los diputados.
> 
> ...



Que siga la fiesta, otro más!! Que no queréis mi canción gallega? Eso es que España no nos quiere, venga a votar nacionalismo!! Galicia celibato!! O como se diga en gallego


----------



## chortinator (31 Ene 2022)

#LaHermanaFeaDePazPadilla


----------



## nate (31 Ene 2022)

Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Me ha venido a la mente eso mismo!
> Aunque yo conocía la versión con esta musiquilla. Muy tétrico.



*EL HORROR EL HORROR!!!!*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Ultima hora.
> 
> La politización del caso Chanel llega al congreso de los diputados.
> 
> ...




suena a broma, los rojos van a parar el país, tienen que llevar sí o sí a las esquizo de la teta o las brujas gallegas indepes


----------



## Oteador (31 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Ultima hora.
> 
> La politización del caso Chanel llega al congreso de los diputados.
> 
> ...



Los separatistas haciendo el ridículo, ayer, hoy y siempre


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (31 Ene 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> He visto que esta cosa ha estado en Japón y yo no, cuando hago Kendō además que compito en el campeonato de España, cada día estoy más cabreado.



A mí también me jode infinito que ahora cualquier idiota acompañando a su Charo se plante en Osaka, _porquejke_ no lo conocen TODAVÍA.

Odio a todos los putos subnormales que viajan porque no se les ocurre otra cosa que hacer con su vida. Y van a sitios tan especiales como Japón, por el mero hecho de que _todavía no han ido._


----------



## Sir Connor (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Los separatistas haciendo el ridículo, ayer, hoy y siempre



pero si es que es patético, renegados de España quejándose por no poder representarla en Europa

el esperpento


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Ultima hora.
> 
> La politización del caso Chanel llega al congreso de los diputados.
> 
> ...



jajajaj y los repugnantes remeros financiando a los vagos satánicos que lloran porque una mujerona ha ganado con su sudor merecido ir a eurovisión 

la inflación ya para otro día

(y yo que me alegro y me río en vuestra cara, remeros repugnantes).


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2022)

Antes toda esta gente estaba en los manicomios , ahora son los referentes sociales


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Me recuerda a la hija de la forqué.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Me recuerda a la hija de la forqué.




Y forqué?


----------



## Fondomarino (31 Ene 2022)

Qué habrá dentro de esas cabezas para poner esas imágenes...


----------



## ka&an (31 Ene 2022)

Pero esto...  Cabrones joder, no pongáis estas mierdas jajaja


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Y forqué?



Las poses.


----------



## Guillotin (31 Ene 2022)

España empató hace muchos años con varios paises.


----------



## lostsoul242 (31 Ene 2022)

Bueno pues ya vengo yo a quitaros el sabor de boca de ver a la nieta feminazi de Susan Atkins . 

Os dejo con 40 minutos de hipnotizante belleza coreano-irlandesa de Nancy Jewel McDonie


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (31 Ene 2022)

Me quito el sombrero ante semejante puesta en escena


----------



## Knight who says ni (31 Ene 2022)

Que aburrida tiene que estar España para preocuparse de esta mierda y de estos personajes. ¿Es que nadie tiene problemas de verdad en este puto país?


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ene 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Me la pincho


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (31 Ene 2022)

Gran hilo.. todo muy asqueroso


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## pamplinero (31 Ene 2022)

Esa tia es tan asquerosa que seguro que es la novia o la madre del el PERRO.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Muy sencillo todo. Esta tal Chanel lleva 10 años pateandose los escenarios de Gran Via en nosecuantos musicales donde las exigencias de casting son muy altas y tienes que tener unas capacidades o das la nota en el escenario y te echan a patadas: un musical es para ganar dinero, y quien estorba va fuera. Aparte ha actuado en series de TV y Cine. Yo he visto a una tia que baila de puta madre, una coreografia y puesta en escena aceptable y una cancion regaetonera de puta pena, pero con sentido COMERCIAL, que es de lo que se trata un festival, para reivindicar te vas a una manifa contra el G20.
> 
> Como el resto de contrincantes iban con verdaderas MIERDAS con cero sentido comercial, cosas personales que reciben apoyo no por su valor artistico sino por el envoltorio ideologico que usan para un tipo de "performance" que no pinta nada en un festival de musica pachanguera donde los jurados no van a ver la ideologia, sino lo que se sirve sobre el escenario. De hecho las tres gordinflonas gallegas y las taradas de la teta se han librado de un vapuleo inmisericorde por los jurados de Eurovision, que suelen ser sorprendentemente justos siempre (cada vez que hemos enviado una mierda la han hundido y cuando hemos enviado algo potable le han votado en consecuencia).
> 
> ...



Impecable. 100% de acuerdo.


----------



## Lammero (1 Feb 2022)

Fascinante


----------



## eltonelero (1 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Muy sencillo todo. Esta tal Chanel lleva 10 años pateandose los escenarios de Gran Via en nosecuantos musicales donde las exigencias de casting son muy altas y tienes que tener unas capacidades o das la nota en el escenario y te echan a patadas: un musical es para ganar dinero, y quien estorba va fuera. Aparte ha actuado en series de TV y Cine. Yo he visto a una tia que baila de puta madre, una coreografia y puesta en escena aceptable y una cancion regaetonera de puta pena, pero con sentido COMERCIAL, que es de lo que se trata un festival, para reivindicar te vas a una manifa contra el G20.
> 
> Como el resto de contrincantes iban con verdaderas MIERDAS con cero sentido comercial, cosas personales que reciben apoyo no por su valor artistico sino por el envoltorio ideologico que usan para un tipo de "performance" que no pinta nada en un festival de musica pachanguera donde los jurados no van a ver la ideologia, sino lo que se sirve sobre el escenario. De hecho las tres gordinflonas gallegas y las taradas de la teta se han librado de un vapuleo inmisericorde por los jurados de Eurovision, que suelen ser sorprendentemente justos siempre (cada vez que hemos enviado una mierda la han hundido y cuando hemos enviado algo potable le han votado en consecuencia).
> 
> ...



algo me dice que veremos a la de la teta por decreto oficial y veremos una humillación en votaciones de nuevo... 

A ver luego lo que dicen...


----------



## Gotthard (1 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> algo me dice que veremos a la de la teta por decreto oficial y veremos una humillación en votaciones de nuevo...
> 
> A ver luego lo que dicen...



Justo lo estaba pensando.... desde luego que no es descartable la posibilidad. Seriamos la verguenza de Europa, sobre todo porque estos chavales que participan no son idolos de masas multimillonarios como Shakira o Bruno Mars, son artistas jóvenes que se las ven y las desean para conseguir trabajo y quedarian ensuciados en una batalla politica con dos frentes cerrados de la que saldrian muy mal parados a nivel de imagen, y por tanto, para conseguir trabajo.

Que la chica que ha ganado haya tenido que cerrar las cuentas por los insultos es de puta verguenza.

Los politicos tienen que sacar sus putas manazas de esto, y callarse la puta boca para todo lo que no sea felicitar.... bueno.... ni eso.


----------

